# PCP Offer



## Paul_H007 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hey everyone,

Need some advice. I have agreed a deal with local dealer for 2016 Audi TT but I am questioning how much discount I have received and how much I can push for.

I am trading in my BMW 1 Series M Sport (with 1500 negative equity) which dealer will pay for to get me into their PCP deal. Brand new 1.8 petrol Audi TT Coupe, Urbis white, comfort pack, led interior pack, privacy pack,cruise control, hill assist, auto dimming mirror and electric wing mirrors, heated front seat, discounted GardX, asset protection.

I have offered 1k deposit and Audi offering 5k (current offer) for PCP finance, monthly fee is 414.

Is this a good offer or not?

Advice is appreciated.

Paul


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Are you happy with it? Can you afford it? The choice is yours.


----------



## Paul_H007 (Mar 27, 2016)

Happy with it as it is S-line, and price is spot on but every little helps. IF people have similar offers for quarter end or can i get a bit more out of the deal


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

Paul_H007 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Need some advice. I have agreed a deal with local dealer for 2016 Audi TT but I am questioning how much discount I have received and how much I can push for.
> 
> ...


Hard to say, since you don't mention the RRP of the car as specced, how many months you are paying or the final payment figure at the end of end of the term.

For example,
dealer pays neg equity: £1500
deposit contribution £5000
you pay deposit £1000
48 months x £414
Sum at end £15000

'Discount' = £6500
Total Paid after discount = £35872

Then that would be a pretty bad deal.

The only meaningful way to compare finance offers in my mind is the find the cash equivalent (pre-finance) price you are paying for the car. With the interest for everyone being 6.8% APR, the rest of it is just a massaging of the monthly payment, number of months and the final payment at the end.

For example in my case, I agreed a cash equivalent price for the car (just over 20% off). I then intend throw in 50% deposit, run over 24 months and a final payment of £2000 at the end. I will have a high monthly figure compared to everyone else, however I will lose less after the 2 year period if I sold the car - Compared to someone else who bought exactly the same car but with a lower monthly payment and a higher final payment.

The financing is just trickery with numbers and set to catch people out! For example one dealer claimed to match a different quote saying, "I've matched it, you're paying the same up front, and the same each month.".
I then pointed out, "I don't think so, you're charging £5,000 extra on the final payment."
To which he said, "It doesn't matter, you'll trade the car in or hand it back after 2 years."
.... Errm, yes it does!


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Mine is quite high at £569 per month but I didn't put down much of a deposit and part ex my old TT (which I didn't get a good offer on...probably because of the mileage on it).

Invoice price of my car is £37820 though so its got a lot of options which dramatically increase the monthly price compared to fewer/no options.

For reference, for every grand you put in as a deposit the monthly payments drop about £25.

If I put an extra couple of grand down as a deposit then my payments would be under £500 but I'd rather keep the money in the bank for now.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

It was the five thousand dealer deposit contribution that persuaded me to order my TTS - I was going to do it later this year until I found they're got that on offer.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Depends also on how they have valued your trade-in BMW. Have they just taken it at the GMRV. How does their valuation compare with other similar models on the market?


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

jc74 said:


> The only meaningful way to compare finance offers in my mind is the find the cash equivalent (pre-finance) price you are paying for the car.


Completely agree with this. Any Audi financing is just a loan 6.8% APR. You should always be able to bring the PCP offers back to a cash equivalent price.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

R_TTS said:


> jc74 said:
> 
> 
> > The only meaningful way to compare finance offers in my mind is the find the cash equivalent (pre-finance) price you are paying for the car.
> ...


Totally agree, this is my second PCP with Audi, you have peace of mind that they fix it if it goes wrong, you worry about mileage and scuffing alloys, car par dings etc as you are agreeing to take the car back in good order.

As always make sure you can afford it and enjoy. There are cheaper options out there but they won't put a smile on your face.


----------



## steevo92 (Apr 24, 2014)

Is the only way to finance with a dealer is through Audi Finance?

6.8% is pretty high imo


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Totally agree, this is my second PCP with Audi, you have peace of mind that they fix it if it goes wrong, you worry about mileage and scuffing alloys, car par dings etc as you are agreeing to take the car back in good order.

As always make sure you can afford it and enjoy. There are cheaper options out there but they won't put a smile on your face.[/quote]

Agree again with this, peace of mind and fun, we pay a fair whack for the cars so enjoy the ownership and go give it some lick.


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

steevo92 said:


> Is the only way to finance with a dealer is through Audi Finance?
> 
> 6.8% is pretty high imo


If you want a deposit contribution, then yes this is the only way - initially.
What you can do, is immediately withdraw from the finance agreement within 14 days, keeping your deposit contribution and only paying the daily interest for the period before you repay. (search the forums, there are plenty of threads with more detail).
You can then refinance with for example a HSBC unsecured loan at around 3% APR instead. Of course don't discuss this with the salesman, or he know's he won't get his commission for the finance so will be less willing to give you a good deal in the first place!


----------



## steevo92 (Apr 24, 2014)

jc74 said:


> steevo92 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the only way to finance with a dealer is through Audi Finance?
> ...


Sounds like a bit of a sly thing to do :lol:

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Don't tell everybody ! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

You could ditch the GuardX unless the discount is huge, asset protection has been discussed before on here and can be bought cheaper elsewhere and is of little value in the first 12 months as your insurance will probably replace new for old (92% of them do), so buy it in 12 months time. That will probably get your payments to under £400 per month. Or go sport instead of s-line and go near to £300 per month. But you might miss the nice touches on the s-line.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

steevo92 said:


> jc74 said:
> 
> 
> > steevo92 said:
> ...


Or pay it off within the 14days and have the balance on your credit card for 0% APR and pay it off within the duration...that's what I would do.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Just to add my 2 cents, I've just put in an order for a 1.8 S-Line with S Sport seats, Daytona Grey, Audi speakers, folding mirrors and it came out to £290pm (with haggling).

That was with 2.5k deposit.


----------



## marshik (Mar 29, 2016)

For reference: on PCP for 2.0T FSI S Tronic S Line I have got an offer of -20.5% from RRP price £37k 
Nil deposit, £387 monthly, final payment in 4 years £16k, 10k miles p.a.

Audi 6.8% APR is fixed interest of 3.4% p.a. as seen in my contract
I am not sure taking an unsecured loan from bank at 3% is feasible/achievable (after analysis I made the smallest % I have been offered was 4.9% based on formally very good credit history) all IMHO


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Waitwhat93 said:


> Just to add my 2 cents, I've just put in an order for a 1.8 S-Line with S Sport seats, Daytona Grey, Audi speakers, folding mirrors and it came out to £290pm (with haggling).
> 
> That was with 2.5k deposit.


Thats a good deal.


----------



## DV767 (Jan 7, 2015)

Waitwhat - what dealer was this from


----------



## marshik (Mar 29, 2016)

you can get this price from any dealer - £290 for 1.8 manual is only with £5000 audi contribution until 31st March 2016.

Play this calculator:
https://www.audi.co.uk/explore-models/f ... ml#/ranges

I just got £227 on 48 months with my deposit £2.5k and 5k miles per annum


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

marshik said:


> you can get this price from any dealer - £290 for 1.8 manual is only with £5000 audi contribution until 31st March 2016.
> 
> Play this calculator:
> https://www.audi.co.uk/explore-models/f ... ml#/ranges
> ...


I think you are getting a quote on a sport, not an s-line.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Pic


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Plus the op had quite a few options, he's got a good deal.


----------



## marshik (Mar 29, 2016)

yes, he did indeed.. sorry, just re-calculated on S-line and got £261

every £1000 added to price for options well increase monthly payment on £25 ish.

so, anybody thinking about TT must hurry up  until 31th March..


----------



## marshik (Mar 29, 2016)

just out of interest - does anybody used carwow to buy new tt?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

marshik said:


> just out of interest - does anybody used carwow to buy new tt?


I didn't, but I did use the Liverpool Audi Carwow quote to get my local dealer down.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

marshik said:


> you can get this price from any dealer - £290 for 1.8 manual is only with £5000 audi contribution until 31st March 2016.
> 
> Play this calculator:
> https://www.audi.co.uk/explore-models/f ... ml#/ranges
> ...


You think this is a good deal ? 5K miles annually !

Might you drive it or just look at it


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

It's cool enough just to look at.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

It gets round the Quattro/fwd debate if you just sit and look at it!


----------



## marshik (Mar 29, 2016)

well, as my plan for instance to change tt in 3 years to the new and not own, this option -> to go for 5K miles annually decreases my monthly payments again.
I personally opted for 10k pa and now regret as could save another £10 to £15 per months


----------



## marshik (Mar 29, 2016)

i wasn't that lucky with my local dealership to match a Liverpool carwow quote.. so ended up ordering via Liver Audi.. no regrets at all .. they are also nearly local to me


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

4433allanr said:


> It gets round the Quattro/fwd debate if you just sit and look at it!


 [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

marshik said:


> well, as my plan for instance to change tt in 3 years to the new and not own, this option -> to go for 5K miles annually decreases my monthly payments again.
> I personally opted for 10k pa and now regret as could save another £10 to £15 per months


If it works for you then I guess that's all that counts


----------



## marshik (Mar 29, 2016)

leopard 
you are absolutely right


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

Apologies for hijacking the thread but just looking at a PCP quote I have here.

Fully loaded TTS Roadster 15% discount including dealer contributions etc but listed on the quote is a "Add charges £7900" this is on top of the cost of credit. So what is the "Add charges"? Nothing on the Audi finance calculator?


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

Smoothie said:


> Apologies for hijacking the thread but just looking at a PCP quote I have here.
> 
> Fully loaded TTS Roadster 15% discount including dealer contributions etc but listed on the quote is a "Add charges £7900" this is on top of the cost of credit. So what is the "Add charges"? Nothing on the Audi finance calculator?


VAT @ 20%?


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

marshik said:


> just out of interest - does anybody used carwow to buy new tt?


Yes, we used Carwow - and ended up going with Epsom Audi to buy our TTS (expected delivery end of April)


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

PJV997 said:


> Yes, we used Carwow - and ended up going with Epsom Audi to buy our TTS (expected delivery end of April)


@PJV997 - Out of interest, when did you place your order to get delivery estimate of end of April?

Also that's a seriously impressive spec you've got there! I've picked Advanced key too, as I've had the equivalent on a Jaguar for the last couple of years and love it, key never needs to leave your pocket.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Slightly off topic but the Audi contribution towards an A8 is now £14k!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Buy one, get A1 free!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

4433allanr said:


> Slightly off topic but the Audi contribution towards an A8 is now £14k!


I heard that the contribution on the TT is going to be increased to 14k on the 01/04


----------



## chappers09 (Mar 13, 2016)

> just out of interest - does anybody used carwow to buy new tt?


I used it initially to find out who the decent Audi dealers were in my area.

However, be careful with this.

Slough Audi completely screwed me (in the end I got a great deal elsewhere but had 1 day to do it).

They offered me additional discount on top of the 29k that they discounted from the Audi TT TDI S-Line before the business manager reviewed it when the quote was going through (i've attached both quotes for you all to see).

Anyway (as buyer for old car was coming up from I.O.W I had one day to find a deal!) so ended up calling every single Audi dealership around (Lookers, Sytner, Jardine Group).

I settled on a brilliant deal for in-stock cars (Audi try and shift the new stock they already have that hasn't been registered and are just being stored off-site).

My example:

Audi TT MYTHOS BLACK S Line TDI 2.0
£550 upgraded alloys
auto dimming mirror
Tech Pack

4 Year PCP
8K mileage
2.5k deposit from me
Then I got roughly 8K from the dealer after hard negotiating.
Balloon- £16,250.

I actually used the Platinum (7K deposit) event at Amersham Audi as a reference point which as a sister branch they matched.

Monthly repayments are £270.

For 3 years they were offering £300.

Car was around 35k new.

.........................

So in essence, bargain hard!


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

R_TTS said:


> PJV997 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, we used Carwow - and ended up going with Epsom Audi to buy our TTS (expected delivery end of April)
> ...


Thanks - car is for my wife to replace her 3.2 TT. Heavy spec as we plan to keep for a while - and my current BMW is the first car we have had with equivalent of advanced key which is why we ordered for her car.

To your original question, test drove and ordered on 30 January. MyAudi saying build week is next week so if I believe what others are saying, should move from preparation to panel shop tomorrow.


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

chappers09 said:


> > just out of interest - does anybody used carwow to buy new tt?
> 
> 
> I used it initially to find out who the decent Audi dealers were in my area.
> ...


On your finance quotes what are those "Add charges"?

The same was listed on my quote and I still have no idea what its for.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Smoothie said:


> On your finance quotes what are those "Add charges"?
> 
> The same was listed on my quote and I still have no idea what its for.


That will be the interest rate charges!


----------



## marshik (Mar 29, 2016)

chappers09 said:


> > just out of interest - does anybody used carwow to buy new tt?
> 
> 
> I used it initially to find out who the decent Audi dealers were in my area.
> ...


Hi,
in your both attachments the is a line:
Less: Advance payment/allowance : 7500. 
No other info about your deposit. 
Am I right that above mentioned is formal audi contribution of £5k plus your deposit £2.5k?


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

marshik said:


> Hi,
> in your both attachments the is a line:
> Less: Advance payment/allowance : 7500.
> No other info about your deposit.
> Am I right that above mentioned is formal audi contribution of £5k plus your deposit £2.5k?


Yep its £5k dealer and £2.5k your deposit.

If reference to the interest charges:



Mr R said:


> Smoothie said:
> 
> 
> > On your finance quotes what are those "Add charges"?
> ...


Is it? Look at the balance £25,957 and the Total amount payable £33,467. Surely the difference between those 2 figures is the interest charges?

Even the online Audi finance calculator doesn't show this "Add charges" line

Still confused. :?


----------



## chappers09 (Mar 13, 2016)

> Hi,
> in your both attachments the is a line:
> Less: Advance payment/allowance : 7500.
> No other info about your deposit.
> Am I right that above mentioned is formal audi contribution of £5k plus your deposit £2.5k?


Yes as above aduded to, this is the standard deposit contribution that they offered.

Though more can be haggled which is what I did on my actual quote.

The total deposit I bought from (part of Jardine Group) was 2.5k dealership, 5k audi + £14 over 48 months I haggled monthly repayments down from £284 to £270=£8172 from them alone.

Add in my 2.5k standard and deposit wise went up to £10,672.

I asked the dealer about the additional charges- I can't remember specifically what they said but I think it was interest charges.

All very confusing- I did make sure I had an email in writing stating that I was not paying that fee!


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

Paul_H007 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Need some advice. I have agreed a deal with local dealer for 2016 Audi TT but I am questioning how much discount I have received and how much I can push for.
> 
> ...


My TT has a config value of 42K (TDI Sline with lots of options).
I am trading in Honda at theoretical price of 10.5K
I have 48 x £305 payments with final payment of £15K
Dealer contribution 2K and Audi 2K
APR was around 6.7
Also includes 3 years GAP.

I believe the finance and contribution offer changes next month, does anyone have any idea what it is?


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

marshik said:


> For reference: on PCP for 2.0T FSI S Tronic S Line I have got an offer of -20.5% from RRP price £37k
> Nil deposit, £387 monthly, final payment in 4 years £16k, 10k miles p.a.
> 
> Audi 6.8% APR is fixed interest of 3.4% p.a. as seen in my contract
> I am not sure taking an unsecured loan from bank at 3% is feasible/achievable (after analysis I made the smallest % I have been offered was 4.9% based on formally very good credit history) all IMHO


£37k RRP for a fwd coupe! I take it that's with approx £4,000 worth of optional extras?


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

RussB said:


> My TT has a config value of 42K (TDI Sline with lots of options).
> I am trading in Honda at theoretical price of 10.5K
> I have 48 x £305 payments with final payment of £15K
> Dealer contribution 2K and Audi 2K
> ...


42k?!!

Did you add everything possible??

You could get a TTS for that price as opposed to a boring diesel


----------



## marshik (Mar 29, 2016)

LEIGH-H said:


> marshik said:
> 
> 
> > For reference: on PCP for 2.0T FSI S Tronic S Line I have got an offer of -20.5% from RRP price £37k
> ...


not £4000 really.. pure S-line petrol automatic is £34,245.00.. I only added camera + park assist, audi sound, armrest and dimming mirrors. Ah! £550 for daytona grey
Thus, as I mentioned, my deposit is ZERO, and I gobsmacked to get £5000 audi contribution plus £2.5 ish from dealership on my factory order.


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

Waitwhat93 said:


> RussB said:
> 
> 
> > 42k?!!
> ...


I was very tempted by the TTS but I really like my luxuries and the TTS with the same options would have been a little more than I would like to pay. Also forever filling the tank would P me off.

I did get a few options but as we all know the Audi options are very expensive, specially the likes of the Tech pack and comfort pack.


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

marshik said:


> LEIGH-H said:
> 
> 
> > marshik said:
> ...


Sounds like a good deal, my car (same spec) has the tech pack and a few more options which bump up the monthly payment for me. I put £1.5k down but most of this is eaten up by gap insurance + I owed money on my part ex finance. I only got the £5k contribution with another £2k of the car so I think you're doing well with that deal.


----------



## michaelw90 (Sep 21, 2015)

Looks like the contribution has been lowered to £4000 now.


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

michaelw90 said:


> Looks like the contribution has been lowered to £4000 now.


Will be 4k plus perhaps 1 to 2k from dealer.
Has the interest rate dropped at all?


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

RussB said:


> michaelw90 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the contribution has been lowered to £4000 now.
> ...


£4k - looks like £2k each from Audi and the dealer.
Still 6.8% but actually slightly higher at 6.78% up from 6.74%

Agreed an offer yesterday (16.5% discount) but signed nothing as I wanted to sleep up on. So lost a grand there 

For those on the cusp of ordering its worth mentioning or asking about build-week 22 which I think is the last week in May. It's when the TT turns into next years model. Possible minor fixes or some kit might become standard instead of optional extras. Price could go up as well as down.

And a little rule of thumb - every £1000 you put in reduces your monthly PCP by £24


----------

